# SHOT show 2014



## Noodle Soup

Anyone else going to be at SHOT next week? Might be a good time to talk to Ken Onion in person about his new kitchen knife line. I know I will be.


----------



## knyfeknerd

*SANTILITY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## steelcity

I'll get out there one year.


----------



## daveb

I caught it in Orlando in 2003(?). Lot of toys. Would do it again if it is close to home, but would not cross an aisle to see more Rain.


----------



## steelcity

Daveb, we'll have to get together sometime as we both like guns and knives. Going back to Green Swamp tomorrow morning to give it one more try at finding Bambi's father.


----------



## Jim

I would love to go if it lands in the Northeast sometime.


----------



## Chef Andy

Jim said:


> I would love to go if it lands in the Northeast sometime.



Likewise. I know it's not an open show, but are people in the industry from canada elidgable to go?


----------



## Dave Martell

Can:razz:adians are never allowed.


----------



## Chef Andy

Haha. I'm in the middle of getting my outdoors card, so I should be good to go. Doesn't look like SHOT will ever be in the northeast tho...


----------



## daveb

It is a trade show for the shooting sports. The NE is not considered "friendly" to personal ownership or recreational use of firearms. (Treading lightly to stay out of trouble with mods) So no, its not likely to be held in the Northeast.


----------



## Chef Andy

daveb said:


> It is a trade show for the shooting sports. The NE is not considered "friendly" to personal ownership or recreational use of firearms. (Treading lightly to stay out of trouble with mods) So no, its not likely to be held in the Northeast.



Yeah, I'm aware. Can't blame a guy for hoping tho haha.


----------



## daveb

True dat. At least you're not waiting for the Glock store to open in Ottawa...vg:


----------



## ChuckTheButcher

I like to hunt and am a proud Virginian. I've also lived in Pa, the mountains of Colorado and upstate NY among other places. Believe it or not I have never been anywhere besides Alaska where people are as into hunting as upstate NY. I know people think the north east is all yuppies and skinny jean hipster, but for every one of them there is someone decked out in mossy oak. I've come to realize fellow red necks are every where.


----------



## knyfeknerd

ChuckTheButcher said:


> I know people think the north east is all yuppies and skinny jean hipster, but for every one of them there is someone decked out in mossy oak. I've come to realize fellow red necks are every where.


I whole-heartedly agree!
I (when visiting the in-laws in CT) was amazed by the redneck quotient of the Northeast. I think there are more in Mass. and CT than North and South Carolina together(well that's a stretch), but still.................
.......God bless the necks everywhere.


----------



## Jim

The northeast is chock a block with hunters and shooting sports enthusiasts.In PA the schools are closed on opening day of deer season! Daveb, I am not sure why you would be concerned about this topic? 
There is a big show in Harrisburg PA February 1-9


----------



## daveb

Jim, I was not disparaging anyone in NE or anywhere else, not sure how it could have come across as such. 
​ Thread was about SHOT show, it evolved (as they do) to include some discussion of having it in Northeast. I opined that this was not likely as the NE is not considered gun friendly. As in perceived, generally regarded, thought of, deemed. I did not assert that this was true nor do I agree with it.
​ If I expressed that opinion poorly and was subsequently misunderstood I apologize.​


----------



## Jim

daveb said:


> Jim, I was not disparaging anyone in NE or anywhere else, not sure how it could have come across as such.
> ​ Thread was about SHOT show, it evolved (as they do) to include some discussion of having it in Northeast. I opined that this was not likely as the NE is not considered gun friendly. As in perceived, generally regarded, thought of, deemed. I did not assert that this was true nor do I agree with it.
> ​ If I expressed that opinion poorly and was subsequently misunderstood I apologize.​


No need to apologize Dave. I did not read it that way at all, I was simply asking why you thought a mod might be upset because I saw no reason at all..


----------



## Noodle Soup

Going back to kitchen knives at SHOT, I got to handle a prototype of a knife I have a major part in designing. No model name or production date yet but they did much better than I expected with it. On the other hand, it may be a little too esoteric for many here. Time will tell. I can tell you there is no Japanese influence involved what so ever in the knife.


----------



## Chef Andy

Noodle Soup said:


> Going back to kitchen knives at SHOT, I got to handle a prototype of a knife I have a major part in designing. No model name or production date yet but they did much better than I expected with it. On the other hand, it may be a little too esoteric for many here. Time will tell. I can tell you there is no Japanese influence involved what so ever in the knife.



Very interesting. What can you tell us about said knife? When can we see it on the market?


----------



## Noodle Soup

I don't want to be accused of exploiting this site for my own commercial gain so I won't say too much about the knife. It is based on a pattern I found in Hanoi Vietnam. No model name yet and I wasn't told when they plan to go into production. These things sometimes take for ever it seems like. The proto was 1095 carbon steel but they are till debating what to use in the production model. What ever they go with, it will be far ahead of the Viet mode I'm sure.


----------



## Noodle Soup

I'm playing with a box of EKA Swedish knives right now. The chef knife is a little narrow for my taste but there are European style butcher knives in every length you could desire. The ham slicer has also proven to work well. On to the boning and the filet knives!


----------

